# Help Needed! Smoke Eater / Exhaust Fan?



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Fellas,

The old lady gave me permission to install a smoke eater / exhaust fan in the basement. We are currently finishing the basement with a bar area, and I want to be able to somke a stick or two down there without stinking up the house. What should I do? What do I need?

SmokinApe


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Fellas,
> 
> The old lady gave me permission to install a smoke eater / exhaust fan in the basement. We are currently finishing the basement with a bar area, and I want to be able to somke a stick or two down there without stinking up the house. What should I do? What do I need?
> 
> SmokinApe


I don't know, but that sure is cool!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

This worked for me, eventually. Good Luck & congrats!


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I know from speaking to the owner of my favorite B&M that the industrial smoke eaters work well, but require constant maintainence and use a lot of electricty.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe there was an thread a couple months back about some Jenn-air cook top exhaust fan that could suck chrome off a trailer hitch.

I think if you do a quick search you will find this puppy!

tchariya


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RenoB said:


> This worked for me, eventually. Good Luck & congrats!


That thing in his 'man cave' sucks well....or so I'm told.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

depends on how much $ ya wanna spend-cheapest is probably a fan vented to outside (squirrel cage fan, runs quieter, cfm needed depends on size of room & how quick you want to exhaust)-w/this you need air coming into room (small vent or even crack under door to room)-once smoke is outside, you need to remove/cover odor left in room-cheap=bowl of vinegar/incense, more $=ionizer/ozonator-keep in mind that any ductwork restricts the fan, necessitating more cfm-if $ isn't a problem, then i'd go w/a 600cfm fan (nothing wrong w/overkill) & an ionizer to run for an hour when you're done-to go cheap, 150/200cfm fan, incense when you're done-pureayre odor eliminator spray is said to work well too-if there's a hydroponic store in your area, this is a good source for both fans & odor control-they're used to dealing w/odor control problems, & many have commercial grade fans (stronger, quieter, last longer) for a decent $-check the net too-PM me if you have ?'s, w/some specs on room size, location, etc i could be more specific-hope this helps


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wharfrathoss said:


> depends on how much $ ya wanna spend-cheapest is probably a fan vented to outside (squirrel cage fan, runs quieter, cfm needed depends on size of room & how quick you want to exhaust)-w/this you need air coming into room (small vent or even crack under door to room)-once smoke is outside, you need to remove/cover odor left in room-cheap=bowl of vinegar/incense, more $=ionizer/ozonator-keep in mind that any ductwork restricts the fan, necessitating more cfm-if $ isn't a problem, then i'd go w/a 600cfm fan (nothing wrong w/overkill) & an ionizer to run for an hour when you're done-to go cheap, 150/200cfm fan, incense when you're done-pureayre odor eliminator spray is said to work well too-if there's a hydroponic store in your area, this is a good source for both fans & odor control-they're used to dealing w/odor control problems, & many have commercial grade fans (stronger, quieter, last longer) for a decent $-check the net too-PM me if you have ?'s, w/some specs on room size, location, etc i could be more specific-hope this helps


What is cfm?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The romm is not square, in fact far from it. We are looking at about 800sf x 8ft height = 6,400 cubic feet.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

So I guess that 6,400 x 6 times per hour = 38,400 cfh (cubic feet per hour?)

38,400 / 60 minutes = 640cfm?


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

you're correct in that cfm = cubic feet minute (measurement of how much air the fan moves)-your figures seem about right, it's been awhile since i ran #'s for this type of thing-a few years back i picked up a 650cfm squirrel cage fan for $350 IIRC-in your case i'd probably go w/2 350cfm fans instead, little quieter-if you have a window, i'd install them there, building an insulated box (cork works well) to cut down on noise-keep small animals away from the fans, they're liable to be sucked up & out the window!-seriously, the 650cfm fan i had would pull paper off the floor to the celing where the fan was-also use rubber bushings to mount the fan, & lock washers on the bolts-you want to reduce vibration wherever possible


----------

